# Can Bitcoin be used at online casinos?



## Betting Forum (Mar 17, 2021)

The excitement surrounding crypto currencies a few years ago subsided, only to be reignited by the latest Bitcoin surge. People are once again excited by the prospect of investing in digital money, in spite of its speculative nature. One industry that has maintained the same interest for Bitcoin is online gambling, where crypto currencies are widely accepted. Internet casinos were among the first to embrace the use of digital money and they continue to welcome players who choose to deposit and gamble in this manner.

*What makes Bitcoin gambling so popular?*

The same qualities that make Bitcoin popular among tech savvy individuals recommend the crypto currency for online gambling. Punters are every bit as “concerned about security” according to PlayUK.com — as they are about privacy, and digital money offers both. When you deposit in this manner, you are asked to share very little information about yourself, so your online gambling patterns can remain anonymous. There’s no painful trade to be made and no compromises in regard to security because these transactions are perfectly safe.

When depositing at online casinos that accept Bitcoin, punters can expect the same instant transactions. The difference between fiat currency and digital money is that withdrawals are performed much faster when the latter is being used. Instead of waiting a few days, punters can expect to receive the money in a matter of hours and even minutes. If all the internal verification procedures are met, these transactions can be processed instantly, so players enjoy their winnings without delay.

Another important argument in favor of using Bitcoin at online casinos is the absence of hidden costs. You are not charge high fees when loading the account or withdrawing profits. This means that all the money that you commit is being used for gambling purposes, while the funds cashed out are not subject to fees. The prospect of surcharges eating away at profits is extremely frustrating for players who know how difficult it is to defeat the house edge in the first place.

*Why do online casinos promote Bitcoin?*

Internet gambling operators are just as enthusiastic about crypto currencies as the players themselves. Not only do online casinos accept Bitcoin deposits and wagers, but they even encourage players to rely on them. On one hand, they cut down on the costs implied by working with middlemen for money transfers. At the same time, they speed up the deposit and withdrawal process, so they don’t have to handle money that doesn’t belong to them longer than necessary.

Online casinos are so exciting about the prospect of players depositing and wagering with Bitcoin that they offer exclusive bonuses. Welcome offers and recurrent promotions aimed solely at crypto currency punters are mainstream. In most cases they are head and shoulders above the average bonuses available to regular players. This is also a consequence of heightened competition between Bitcoin casinos. In their quest to appeal to those who use digital money, they try to make themselves as appealing as possible.


----------



## sportsjunkie (Mar 20, 2021)

I personally use online crypto casinos to make my bets. They offer great lines with smallest juice!


----------



## Morandra (May 11, 2021)

Every transaction undergoes a multi-level check for correctness and cannot be reversed. This is why cryptocurrencies are equally appreciated by both players and virtual gambling hall owners. The players understand that no one can revoke a cashout received on a crypto wallet, the tax authorities will not trace it, and hackers will not steal it, while thousands of dollars are stolen from bank cards every day. Casino owners are more important in this situation, that incoming deposit payment will not be cancelled by the user, and it is easy to increase high income from gambling business by turnover in crypto, as a smart investment.


----------



## AlexDerden (May 13, 2021)

Morandra said:


> Every transaction undergoes a multi-level check for correctness and cannot be reversed. This is why cryptocurrencies are equally appreciated by both players and virtual gambling hall owners. The players understand that no one can revoke a cashout received on a crypto wallet, the tax authorities will not trace it, and hackers will not steal it, while thousands of dollars are stolen from bank cards every day. Casino owners are more important in this situation, that incoming deposit payment will not be cancelled by the user, and it is easy to increase high income from gambling business by turnover in crypto, as a smart investment.


It is convenient to use cryptocurrency in the casino. I know a crypto wallet that is suitable for this. The casino, developed by Atari SA in partnership with Decentral Games on the Ethereum blockchain, will use Atari-themed games and non-exchangeable Atari tokens. That's what the news is saying. I recently tried my wallet tied into a betting trading pair too and even used crypto money to pay the fee. The casino also accepts payment in the withdrawal equivalent of money of one currency converting it to crypto (there can be different virtuality currencies)


----------



## Onlinepromo (May 13, 2021)

Now bitcoin and other cryptocurrencies are very relevant, and in online casinos, including many gambling clubs, both bitcoin and altcoins are used for their calculations.


----------



## lakshyaworld (Aug 25, 2021)

definitely, bitcoin can be used in online play casinos. Because bitcoin be digital money.

I am Professional Cryptocurrency Software Developer.

Thanks & Regards

*Hire Cryptocurrency Software Developer*


----------



## MikkoH37 (Dec 21, 2021)

i can't wait to raise some more money and go try decentraland's casinos! 
for now i humbly enjoy crypto betting at Orbit Exchange. If you are into crypto betting, try Betcoinbookies, very reliable broker and they accept all cryptos


----------



## edwardferg (Nov 14, 2022)

The innovative payment network of cryptocurrency has now reached the online gambling industry. While there are already many traditional payment methods that casinos accept, many players have started using cryptocurrencies. *The popular cryptocurrencies that online casinos accept include Bitcoin, Ethereum, and Solana.*


----------



## edwardferg (Nov 19, 2022)

edwardferg said:


> The innovative payment network of cryptocurrency has now reached the online gambling industry. While there are already many traditional payment methods that casinos accept, many players have started using cryptocurrencies. *The popular cryptocurrencies that online casinos accept include Bitcoin, Ethereum, and Solana.*


The innovative payment network of cryptocurrency has now reached the online gambling industry. While there are already many traditional payment methods that casinos accept, many players have started using cryptocurrencies. The popular cryptocurrencies that online casinos accept include Bitcoin, Ethereum, and Solana.

*Growing Popularity of Cryptocurrency in the Gambling Industry*

As the gambling industry is evolving, different operators are trying to introduce the latest technological innovations to attract gamblers. There are many reasons why blockchain technology and cryptocurrencies are getting popular in the gambling industry. Many gambling enthusiasts prefer using fast and reliable payment methods to enjoy their favorite casino games.


----------

